# Using your phone and PT



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How many of you post from your phone?
Do you have any problems?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

90% of my post. Is from my BB. Spell checker sucks, but im getting my new BB on friday. SWEET! Sometimes you cant see the smilies, takes longer to load, like a dial up. I usualy click and set my phone down, do my thing and when i am ready i read. For the most part it is good.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I do it all the time. that's why I'm so Johnny on the spot.Iphone baby!The best, bar none.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a Samsung Delve, like an Iphone, almost.
It has a touch screen that lets me type in the title window of a reply, but not the message window. The kid at the phone place did not know why either. He says it is the forum, not the phone?!?


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I use my BB sometimes. Slower loading, but if I got time I check and post stuff on here...I need to get the BB Storm.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Won't do it! I refuse to whack away with my fat sausages on those dinky keys!!!!

I like for my words to reamain spelhed rigjt.

know what I maen?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm actually wondering if I should move up to a smart phone from a really dumb one. 
The thick fingers on a micro keyboard thing is not lost on me however. And I get a call or two a day, and about the same email. It's just that they are important when they come..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine has a touch screen, I like it for email. For web stuff, it sucks.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

everytime I buy a nice cell phone with all the bells and whistles I break it within a week, so I have the cheapest flip phone I could find, it works good and holds up alot longer then any of the high dollar phones I have ever had.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't check painttalk from my phone. For me it would be a distraction and just take up more time because of the slow loads and slow typing on my keypad, even though I do have a blackberry. I probably spend too much time here anyway on my desktop; not posting a lot but learning a ton. I've got to keep the out of office hours dedicated to making some money.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am like modern. I can text with mine, that is it. I burnt through 5 cells this year already. I have the cheapest cell I could find, popped in my sim card and away I go.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, as long as this thread is starting to be derailed about what kind of cell is the best value, I'll jump on board and shoot the engineer who's trying to get it back on track :thumbup:

It's an interesting topic that happens on many boards.

I know a few technology addicted paperhangers who just gotta have the iPhone, Storm, Touch Pro2, or what ever. And invariably they drop it in a bucket of paste or water or off the ladder or whatever. So they buys another one - a later model one with more bells and whistles like GPS and Geisha Girls. And that too somehow ends up broken or malfunctional in two to three months.
So the cycle starts again.

That's not for me. I have no need for text, not only do I not have a NEED for text, I do not want it. I do not want to be assimilated into the Borg by means of Blacktooth technology. I do not need (nor want) PTT. I do not need (nor want) to shop for ring tones, apps, or other drek from Verizon's online store. I have no need for (nor do I want) internet connection while at work or driving in my car. And I have other sources for music. 

I'm the odd duck that only wants what I need - - - a PHONE ! PERIOD ! 

Last upgrade I got what I thought was a basic phone (once I had text and other "features" disabled). Last week it refused to read my SIM card. Kaput !
Next upgrade is November. What to do? (I put my SIM in the last one and am limping along on a battery that needs some Viagra)

Remember when they were practically giving away cellphones? Now even with an upgrade discount it's $75 BEFORE activation fees and all the other hidden charges. 

Reminds me of the shady character on the corner by the school yard, "Psssst, hey kid, the first one is free"

They got us by the short and curlies. 

but for you D!ck Tracy types, look at this:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I understand what you are saying Bill, I had a simple phone for years, until this spring when I decided I wanted a phone/camera/navigation in one. I don't really use the browser much, except for PT
I do like the email.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got my BB finally and thought of you Chris, Have you tried this browser on your phone? This is what I use, try it out. 
http://www.opera.com/


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> I know a few technology addicted paperhangers... So they buys another one - a later model one with more bells and whistles like GPS and Geisha Girls. I do not want to be assimilated into the Borg by means of Blacktooth technology.
> 
> I'm the odd duck that only wants what I need - - - a PHONE ! PERIOD !


:notworthy:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I upgraded last month for an iphone mostly for the instant radar. The e-mail alert, thousands of apps, and radar are awesome. It is a computer and is also an ipod. Write it off!! It simply makes good business since.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

painttofish said:


> I upgraded last month for an iphone mostly for the instant radar. The e-mail alert, thousands of apps, and radar are awesome. It is a computer and is also an ipod. Write it off!! It simply makes good business since.:thumbsup:


I am a Mac addict, the only reason I don't have an IPhone is ATT is not available here yet!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got my BB finally and thought of you Chris, Have you tried this browser on your phone? This is what I use, try it out.
> http://www.opera.com/


The stupid phone I have only uses the providers stupid browser, which is stupid! But thanks for thinkin' of me!:thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> I am a Mac addict, the only reason I don't have an IPhone is ATT is not available here yet!


Tech rumor is apple is either not going to be "exclusive" with Att much longer, and/or they are making a different iphone for other carriers.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't like Macs nor the Iphone. I'll stick to Linux and my T-Mobile G1.

Also, Opera is the only browser I'll use on any platform (aside from webkit/Khtml/Konqueror). I'm using it now on my PC.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought this case for my iphone. It is nice. As long as you don't submerge the phone in water it is virtually bullet proof. www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs/iphone-3g-3gs-defender-case/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> I bought this case for my iphone. It is nice. As long as you don't submerge the phone in water it is virtually bullet proof. www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs/iphone-3g-3gs-defender-case/


Otterboxes are nice. I have one for my ipod and it can go submerged for 10ft.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Otterboxes are nice. I have one for my ipod and it can go submerged for 10ft.



OOh I likey. I didn't see that model. I might have to upgrade as my wife likes to wash cell phones with the laundry.:yes: Is it overly bulky?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> I upgraded last month for an iphone mostly for the instant radar. The e-mail alert, thousands of apps, and radar are awesome. It is a computer and is also an ipod. Write it off!! It simply makes good business since.:thumbsup:


BB syncs up now with itunes and i still like an actual key to push. I have an ipod touch and can't stand typing on it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> OOh I likey. I didn't see that model. I might have to upgrade as my wife likes to wash cell phones with the laundry.:yes: Is it overly bulky?


I stand corrected it is waterproof for 3ft. I have only had it submerged in the sink when I first got it to test it. It is crush proof though. I also busted the clip on it and contacted otterbox and they sent me 3 new clips for free, even though that the warranty papers says that the clip is not under warranty. Mine is really bulky, It turns my slim 80gig ipod into a small 90's walkman. They make slimmer ones but I was buying for the protection.
This is mine


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I stand corrected it is waterproof for 3ft. I have only had it submerged in the sink when I first got it to test it. It is crush proof though. I also busted the clip on it and contacted otterbox and they sent me 3 new clips for free, even though that the warranty papers says that the clip is not under warranty. Mine is really bulky, It turns my slim 80gig ipod into a small 90's walkman. They make slimmer ones but I was buying for the protection.
> This is mine


Ive got the defender. Spill proof, drop proof, scratch touch pad proof etc... Just can't submerge it. Fits like a small wallet in your back pocket or can clip to your belt. It is for the 3g and I saw that they make a new model like yours for the 3g. It is good to use protection...:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is a little bulky but i have been using it for I think a about a year and a half, so I am pretty well used to it. I just pop it uin my back pocket when I spray.

I did not see the Defender series untill after I bought the armor, part of me wonders if it is more like a skin? 
Never mind i looked at the pic for the iphone and it is plastic. The defender for the ipod looks like a skin. It could just be the way it looks.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

The defender is a plastic shell with touch screen protection (spill/scratch proof) than wrapped in rubber. It is two pieces. First the plastic shell than the rubber cover over that leaving the touch screen open. You can drop it on concrete off your ladder and it will be fine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> The defender is a plastic shell with touch screen protection (spill/scratch proof) than wrapped in rubber. It is two pieces. First the plastic shell than the rubber cover over that leaving the touch screen open. You can drop it on concrete off your ladder and it will be fine.


I should check one out. Mine is sweet but bulky I would'nt mind slimming it down some.


----------

